# CC Discriminating against Motorhomes?



## ralph-dot

Arrived at York's Rowntree Park today and for the first time ever, I was not allowed to pitch, where I wanted. I was allocated a small pitch as I am only 6m long and didn't have a car or awning. No amount of complaining made any difference. I will complain officially when I get home.


----------



## EJB

Were you complaining because the pitch wasn't suitable or because you didn't have a choice?
We do a few in transit one nighters on CC sites and they normally want us to use a specific pitch which is fine by us. :wink:
When it's for a few days the choice is always ours.


----------



## iandsm

*cc*

Did you ask why you could not have a different pitch, if so what was the answer.


----------



## charleyfen

*Rowntree Park*

Hi They are all jobsworh there. did the same to us so we refused 2 stay stuff the c.c


----------



## DABurleigh

I can't comment as there is invariably only one pitch left when I arrive on a Friday after work just before they clang the gates shut.

Dave


----------



## jimmyd0g

I can't understand why anybody would expect* to be able to choose which pitch they stay on. Surely that is for the site owners / managers to decide, based on their bookings for that night or nights? If I stay in a hotel I don't expect to have a choice of room unless I've paid a premium rate for, for example, a sea view or a super-sized room.

* If it's offered it's nice, but _as a right_? I don't think so.


----------



## DABurleigh

They might expect it if it's in the rules.

Dave


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Hi,

How many empty pitches were there? What other bookings did they have?

The wardens have to balance the campers desire to pitch where they want to against the size of the units that have booked in and not yet arrived. If someone with a large van/outfit arrived (having pre-booked and advised of their size) to find only the smallest of pitches left (ie too small for them to pitch on) whilst much smaller outfits had the biggest pitches - I suspect they would be upset.

If any of the above happened in this case, it would have been easy for a skilled warden to explain in such a way that everyone was happy. 

Alternatively, the warden was just being a jobsworth 


Regards,
John


----------



## Zebedee

Regrettably the OP has given the bare minimum of information, so it isn't possible for anyone to make a sensible or relevant comment.

It is certainly quite unreasonable to slag off the CC when absolutely no details have been provided.

So come on Ralph, information please - then we can all gang up on the CC . . . . or you!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Rowntree will quite rightly place you according to size requirements. If there are a number of small pitches they will offer you the choice.
If an 8 metre plus motor home turns up and cant park because some selfish 
pratt in a campervan has parked on the biggest pitch then imagine how they would feel.

CC 10 out of 10 for planning at least :thumbup:


----------



## MaxandPaddy

There are two sizes of pitch at Rowntree,a standard (on a white peg) and a pitch without awning (on a red peg).
Ralph-dot must have booked the smaller pitch because if you have booked the standard pitch that is what you get regardless of size.
Large units who arrive late on a Friday are usually put in the Riverside section which is next door to the main site.
And no I am not a warden at York or defending the Caravan Club!!!
We just use that site a lot and know the workings of it :lol: .

Val


----------



## DustyR

This is the reason we don't often use C&CC sites anymore as we object to being told where to pitch when there are many different pitches available.

After all different people have differing preferences in their requirements, some like shady pitches, some like to be near facilities etc etc. So why not let the paying customer choose their pitch on a first come first served basis.

When we did once asked for a different allocated pitch on a C&CC site the site warden became very unhelpfull and obstructive.


----------



## Techno100

It is a first come first served. If you are sized for the smaller pitches you can choose any that are empty.
If you had a BIG motorhome and couldn't park because a little motorhome had taken a LARGE pitch how would you feel? it's not discrimination against motorhomes it's discrimination FOR motorhomes


----------



## rayc

How do we know the CC is discriminating against motorhomes? Do members with caravans, who have booked a non awning pitch, have a choice of where they pitch?
I have used three CC sites this year and in each case was given the choice of pitches that were in the catergory that I had booked. I have used C&CC sites the same number of times this year and in none of them have I been given a choice and the pitch has been allocated as part of the booking in.


----------



## Techno100

Site plan. Plenty of each size pitch to choose from
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/4412596/rowntree_park_caravan_club_site.pdf


----------



## peribro

ralph-dot said:


> I was allocated a small pitch as I am only 6m long and didn't have a car or awning.


 Get a larger motorhome then - or a car and awning as well.


----------



## cheshiregordon

pity the CC doesn't allocate all pitches - might help prevent the stampede around changeover each day!


----------



## Grizzly

We find both CC and C&CC positively helpful to us as MH owners.

If the site is not full then we're always given a choice of pitch; sometimes (C&CC) the pitch has been pre-allocated but, we've almost always been told that we can change if we prefer somewhere else.
The CC don't allocated pitches on the vast majority of sites but, presumably for the reasons mentioned by previous posters, do so at Rowntree Park.

We've been told by wardens working for both clubs that parking on x is close to a water tap so we can fill up with a hose and no need to move, that y is sunny for longest in daytime- or loses shade early, depending on the season, that z is closer to the playground than we might want to be ( do we look that grumpy ??) and so on !

Wardens do a hard job very well and it is unfair to slate the entire organisation for one tiny glitch in your arrangements. 

G


----------



## Topefisher

Techno100 said:


> It is a first come first served. If you are sized for the smaller pitches you can choose any that are empty.
> If you had a BIG motorhome and couldn't park because a little motorhome had taken a LARGE pitch how would you feel? it's not discrimination against motorhomes it's discrimination FOR motorhomes


I was on Durham CC site recently after not being on a CC site for a few years with 7.3M M/H.
Had freedom of choice at the time.

"Discrimination FOR motorhomes" does make perfect sense where variable pitch lengths are available.

The Wardens said to me at the time that around 40% bookings are now made by M/Homes up at Durham albeit at the time it looked less. I don't know of late if this is an over statement/exageration or its factual.

If factual I cannot see why with such a high percentage of users the Wardens would apply any discrimination other than for the purposes stated above, i.e. to accommodate better matched units to pitches.


----------



## Groper

Do people with a LARGE motorhome pay more for their pitch than people with a SMALL motorhome ?
Surely if you are paying the same fees you are entitled to choose any pitch which is not already booked .I am considering not renewing my C&CC membership next year because of their policy of allocating pitches.


----------



## jud

*Re: Rowntree Park*



charleyfen said:


> Hi They are all jobsworh there. did the same to us so we refused 2 stay stuff the c.c


hi charleyfen. that's why we did not renew our sub's there is a lot of the c.c sites are run by the Gestapo :lol: sooner go abroad .jud


----------



## jedi

I don't believe that motorhomes are discriminated against by wardens. I have been in both clubs and usually found CC sites allowed me to choose my pitch. I am at present in the CCC club and find it disappointing that choice of pitch is not offered. We do all have different preferences as to where we like to pitch - some like to be near the toilet block, others far away; some like shade, others sun; some like to be near facilities, others don't. 

I appreciate that at busy times choice may need to be limited and pitch size is a relevant consideration here but it would be nice to be offered some choice where possible. 

Recently, on a half empty CCC site, I was pitched next to the children's playground. Now I have nothing against children and it's lovely to see them playing happily and having a good time but as a single man who likes to relax with a book and a glass of wine, I would rather have been in a quieter corner.

The vast majority of wardens do an excellent job, though I have come across some in both clubs who show little care for the clients.

In case you're wondering why I'm in the CCC club then? Simples! They don't make me pay for electricity I do not require.

Phew! I've never written so much :lol:


----------



## pomme1

Ralph

2011/2012 CC Handbook page 228 'Rowntree Park'.

"Please note that pitch allocation may be necessary on this site"

Perhaps the warden was discriminating against people who didn't read the handbook! 

Roger


----------



## Jented

Hi.
"We need to learn lessons from this".

Could people using CC or C&cc sites make a note of what type of unit the Wardens are living in on site ,when they are being descriminated against please. One of the reasons this may be occuring could be,you have a better motorhome than them,or far be it for me to say.......... they are caravanners :lol: .
 Those of us with caravans must accept that m/homers want to share OUR! sites with us,so next time you are onsite do a little detective work,it will help you pass the time until you can escape the attentions of the "Jobsworth/Gestapo/Warders etc",and take your minds of any slight,imagined or intended.
I am quite willing to have a m/homer park on the pitch next to me,providing ALL! the other pitches are taken/in use. 
Edward.


----------



## sparky20006

And you pay to be treated like that?

8O


----------



## Matchlock

I really think that the problems that some members find at CC sites are brought upon by themselves, being a member for 2 years now with a Motor home & several years before with a borrowed Caravan I still have to experience a problem.
Do you people go out to find faults? I have yet to experience this on a CC or C&CC site (seek and you shall find) just go with the flow and relax.
Treat the wardens as normal people and you will get the same back but treat them as serfs and what do you expect, I would be the same in their shoes.
My experience with the C&C & the C&CC has only being good and helpful, never had an argument with either but then I am not an arrogant Bastard that believes I am the only one that matters.

Sorry for the swearing but I really get riled when I see the (I am the only one that you should look after), just get a life and share it with the rest of your fellow men!

Barry


----------



## Caggsie

We use Rowntree probably 3 times a year. My experience with them is that when getting on at last minute it is usually an non awning pitch. These are smaller and we only have 6m van. We are then given the choice from all non awning pitches that are available. maybe only one available! On booking an awning pitch have always been allowed to choose any awning pitch. On one occasion, having booked an awning pitch requested to move to my fave spot(non awning by the wall as no traffic going by) was told sorry no can do as already booked. This site is usually full to capacity - getting on is a bonus to me.

I tried to book for next year on 7 Dec, got on just before Xmas 2012. I no doubt will get on at other times as cancellations will happen. In 3 years have only not been able to get on once as last minute.

My view point is if you play the game rarely are you disappointed- get my tin hat!

Incidently, never felt I'd been treated any different from caravans, but then don't have one. They were much luckier than me and got through before I did.


----------



## Matchlock

Mmmm clever website, the ******* should actually read B*****d, not that this is a profanity but it is listed in the OED as a fatherless child


----------



## jedi

Mods. This thread is becoming increasingly unpleasant. No matter how careful you are to give a measured view based on your experiences and opinions you are increasingly likely to meet with foul and, often, abusive responses.

I find myself with my finger hovering over the submit button with trepidation  

Drat, I've only gone and pressed it.


----------



## Zebedee

Yes Jedi.

Amazing how a thread like this reveals the true personalities of some members isn't it. :roll: _(And if anyone reacts to this comment, we will learn even more! :lol: :lol: :lol: )_

Let's keep it civil please folks, whatever your viewpoint.

Dave
(Mod's hat at the ready.) :wink:


----------



## ralph-dot

We go to York 5 or 6 times every year and have never before been told that 3/4 of the pitches were not available to us as there may be bigger caravans tuning up. 

The site is still not full now at 20:30 and small caravans are on pitches reserved for "big outfits".


----------



## tyreman1

I`d just like to ask the op how many times has he used a cc site and had a problem ??,i for one think the wardens do a very hard job dealing with a lot of people who think they own the club rather than being a member of it.I have always been treated politely and courteously on site and the sites have always exceeded my expectations


----------



## tyreman1

Thanks Ralph,you answered as i was typing......obviously a regular there then.......if your not happy contact the cc head office to try and make sure it doesnt happen again...Dave


----------



## ralph-dot

I am not a newcomer to this, I use CC sites all over and for many years, I can say I have never been so unhappy with a warden.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

peribro said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was allocated a small pitch as I am only 6m long and didn't have a car or awning.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a larger motorhome then - or a car and awning as well.
Click to expand...

...but not too large - Rowntree has an upper maximum of 8.5 metres...   

Regards,
John


----------



## ralph-dot

Dot has just reminded me that the last three times this year, that we have checked in at York, someone has been in reception complaining about where they have been pitched and getting nowhere. I hope they complained as well. Although as York is now closed until August 2012 I think nothing will be taken as of importance to the club.


----------



## Bill_H

Typical !, I log on late to a thread, and my post gets put on the forth page, why can't I choose for my post to go on the first page?


----------



## Patty123

We are members of both CC and CC& C, and much prefer to be shown to a pitch, and on CC& C usually walk around with warden for choice of pitch before final allocation. But we went to the CC site at Blackmore, the Malvern M/H show weekend, the site was nearly full there, not having been there before there was only about 6 pitches left ( we weren't told this) but had to drive around several times to find a pitch, we suggested it might have been better if we were told which pitches were available. I did write to Head office to say as there was so few pitches left could it not be company policy to advise us which few pitches were available. All I got back was a fairly standard reply not actually relating to my point. 

Patty


----------



## Topefisher

Bill_H said:


> Typical !, I log on late to a thread, and my post gets put on the forth page, why can't I choose for my post to go on the first page?


That was so funny!

Its actually because the fourth page is for one line posts.


----------



## drcotts

To be honest with a small cramped site like Rowntree they do have to use a bit of common sense. The bigger CC sites are fine but I can imagine a few people being peed off when a little camper parks in the biggest pitch available just cos they like lots of space. Trouble is people cant always be trusted to do the right thing and use common sense. 

Dont get me wrong I have had a run in or 2 with eth CC wardens over the years but this is more to do with them being impolite rather than being wrong. I wont have anyone taking to me like a child even if its my fault as we all make mistakes..said the dalek climbing off the dustbin.

Take a look at the overall picture and then if you still feel you have a reasonable complaint please give us some more info.

Phill


----------



## Grizzly

Patty123 said:


> We are members of both CC and CC& C, and much prefer to be shown to a pitch,


We'd prefer to be allocated a pitch at CC sites and have written and spoken about this. Our main reason for preferring this is to stop, from 12 noon onwards, the procession of vans driving round the site looking for a pitch. There is the noise, fumes as people stop to discuss or try out, danger to children playing in the area, excess use of fuel and general disturbance. Very, very few people park and walk round the site to choose a pitch.

One baking hot day I walked round and round Chatsworth to find the one or two vacant pitches and came back to reception to admit defeat and ask where they were. The answer was that they don't have a map of where they are and- apparently- no means of keeping one. That is the only time I've spoken sharply to a warden.

G


----------



## ovalball

I I have never been asked to show my caravan club membership card when booking a CL .I would have great pleasure in canceling my club membership but am afraid my joy would be short lived.Even though I do think it is now just a money grabbing organization,I would miss certain things which unfortunately I cannot get elsewhere,like regional centre rallies etc.So I'm afraid they have me by the short and curlies until there is a real alternative,and that's not necessarily the camping and caravanning club because they are not much different in my opinion.Its great to have a good old moan but really,there's not a lot we can do about it is there?


----------



## Grizzly

ovalball said:


> .Its great to have a good old moan but really,there's not a lot we can do about it is there?


Well...the more of us who moan officially- or make constructive suggestions in writing- the more notice will be taken eventually. Drip, drip drip....

Are you a member of the panel asked for your views online every so often ? It's interesting to see what the clubs are seeking opinions on.

G

Edit to add: Last month I suggested- in response to their question about how they could improve communications with members- that they hold regular face to face, on-site meetings with campers and officials from the club. Either they would be open to all or to a representitive sample of campers- MHers tenters, young families, single tenters, OAPs etc- could be asked if they'd like to attend.


----------



## johnthompson

ovalball said:


> I I have never been asked to show my caravan club membership card when booking a CL .I would have great pleasure in canceling my club membership but am afraid my joy would be short lived.Even though I do think it is now just a money grabbing organization,I would miss certain things which unfortunately I cannot get elsewhere,like regional centre rallies etc.So I'm afraid they have me by the short and curlies until there is a real alternative,and that's not necessarily the camping and caravanning club because they are not much different in my opinion.Its great to have a good old moan but really,there's not a lot we can do about it is there?


There are over 400 clubs that hold exemptions, about 15 of these also hold exemptions for 5 van sites so there are alternatives.

http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/Images/caravan-exempts_tcm6-10046.pdf

The problem with most clubs is they are still set in the 50s style of operation. Natural England meet with the big clubs and ACCEO and decide policy that is then dictated down to the smaller clubs.

The big clubs are by nature of their size commercial and are run to make profits. That is how they get the money to keep expanding.

John


----------



## CliffyP

I have seen on CC sites, small van type conversions, with one person ( nothing wrong with them) taking up a large pitch. At first you think how inconsiderate and then you think why not they are paying the same as someone with a big rig towing a car :roll:, and kids with bikes (apart from the car :wink: , again nothing wrong).

Perhaps large and smaller pitches and the bigger the pitch the more you pay ? and vice versa.

Some larger pitches could easily be split into two pitches for motorhomes and charged accordingly, likewise someone with a big caravan, car, awning could use it at a higher rate.

Perhaps someone who is going to holiday for one or two weeks could also be able to pre book a pitch say near the Facilities,Play area, dog walk etc, to suit their needs.

Then again perhaps its just all to hard for a Company that still operates in the past to work out :roll:


----------



## suedew

Firstly have not read all the posts so apologies ifmy reply has already been covered.

Can sympathise with the OP about not getting his preferred pitch .

BUT

the other side of the coin.

We prebooked a CC pitch earlier this year, we were asked the size of the motorhome when we booked. Assumed, naively, that we would be allocated a suitable pitch, not so.

There were PVCs on pitches large enough for a caravan awning and 4x4 and large outfits on pitches more suited, size wise at least, to smaller ones. 
We ended up on a very cramped grass, we had asked for a hardstanding, pitch.

Perhaps the wardens were trying to make sure everyone got a 'suitable' as opposed to 'preferred' pitch.

Sue


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Sorry for all those who have had problems at Rowntree Park C.C. but we have just left he site this morning and we could choose our pitch plus .......I got a HUGE hug from one of the wardens and wished a very Merry Christmas!

Val


----------



## Grizzly

MaxandPaddy said:


> .....I got a HUGE hug from one of the wardens......
> 
> Val


Now would you have got that if you'd been in a trailer tent or a caravan ? Could be discrimination at work here !!

G :wink:


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Maybe he would not have hugged me if I wasn't such a floozy :lol: .

Val


----------



## jedi

MaxandPaddy said:


> I got a HUGE hug from one of the wardens
> 
> Val


Not surprised, Val, if that's you on your avatar :lol:

Jed


----------



## JockandRita

jedi said:


> Not surprised, Val, if that's you on your avatar :lol:
> 
> Jed


 :lol:

I was thinking the same thing. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Topefisher

MaxandPaddy said:


> I got a HUGE hug from one of the wardens and wished a very Merry Christmas!
> 
> Val


100% Discrimination.

You would not get one if you had been a fella.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

jedi said:


> MaxandPaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a HUGE hug from one of the wardens
> 
> Val
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised, Val, if that's you on your avatar :lol:
> 
> Jed
Click to expand...

I wish :lol: :lol: :lol:

Val


----------



## geordie01

we were there 17/19th and were given choice of pitch all the warden asked was that we did not pitch on the larger pitches in the riverside as they might be needed if they got some thing large in at the last minute and we are 7.5m so not a problem really, we went into the riverside and there was only about half a dozen other pitches occupied.


----------



## ralph-dot

When we arrived on the 2nd we were informed we could pitch where we wanted, as it was less than half full, but also informed that when they reopen we will definitely be allocated a pith.

On the last night before the closure, there were about 20 vans on site.


----------



## ralph-dot

MaxandPaddy said:


> There are two sizes of pitch at Rowntree,a standard (on a white peg) and a pitch without awning (on a red peg).
> Ralph-dot must have booked the smaller pitch because if you have booked the standard pitch that is what you get regardless of size.
> Large units who arrive late on a Friday are usually put in the Riverside section which is next door to the main site.
> And no I am not a warden at York or defending the Caravan Club!!!
> We just use that site a lot and know the workings of it :lol: .
> 
> Val


It used to be like that but not anymore

we had white peg.


----------

